# To strip or not to strip, that is the question!!!



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

So I have a female Cynotilapia sp. "Hara" Gallireya Reef that is currently holding. She spawned on December 1st, so it has now been 16 days. I have moved her to a 10 gallon tank on her own. It has a seasoned HOB filter with a sponge on the intake to prevent sucking up any fry. 

So the question is, do I strip her of the fry? This is the 3rd time she has spawned, at least I think it was her all 3 times. It is possible it was one of the other females before. The first time, I didn't realise she was holding, but now that I have done some research, and it happened a second time, I realise that she was. Anyway, the second time, I saw 1 fry, and it didn't last long in the main tank. Thus why I have moved her to her own tank. 

I am leaning towards leaving her to spit on her own. Can someone with experience jump in here? What kind of batch numbers have you gotten leaving cichlids to spit on their own, versus stripping the fry from them. I am looking for some comparison numbers here. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have always made the fish spit, however I usually did it 4-5 days after the spawning took place. I found with my peacocks I was getting ~45 fry this way, where as If I left them to spit out the fry I would only get ~20. 

Given the fact that the fish will probably be spitting in 4-5 days I would just let her do it on her own. You wont be gaining any extra numbers at this point as the fish are mostly developed and any that didn't survive or didn't fit have probably already been swallowed.


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

I am guessing you would use an egg tumbler if you were stripping that early? How exactly did you do stripping? I might try it next time. I like the fish you have in your profile there. What is it? Looks a little similar to my white top haras but with red around the edges.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah I used Egg tumblers but even that is a lot of maintenance in the beginning. You have to remove any unfertilized eggs as they will grow a mold like covering and kill the other eggs. Its not hard just takes practise, which I could do a nice write up for you at some point. I took a clean margarine container filled with tank water and held the fish in one hand on her side in the water. Then took a paper clip and gently opened her mouth and the babies usually swam out, or she would spit the eggs out into the container. you can put the fry in the holding tank and put the female back into the display BUT in a floating net or something so she can eat and gain some weight back.

The fish in the photo is an SRT Hongi, the best strain I have ever seen to be honest and i'm not just saying that because it was my fish, promise! 

He was the super alpha in my 120 gallon which is probably why he was so colourful. To put his aggression into perspective, he was 3" and would pummel my male Venustus and fulleborni...

here are some more photos.




























I miss him...lol


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah that side pic, looks so similar to my dominant male Hara. Only difference is the red. Beautiful fish!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

if I want to keep the fry...I strip at 3 weeks. At 16 days they will probably be in this stage...








...still viable.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

At this stage, I would just let her spit. It will be less stressful for her. 

In my breeding tank, I don't have substrate so the bottom glass provides me with a reflection. What I usually do is at about 15 days holding, I watch the female very carefully. I use the reflection to see the bottom of her mouth. It's transparent to a degree where you can actually see the eggs development. If I see little eyes and an egg sac then I'm confident enough to strip her (I'm not sure if anyone else does this, maybe it's just me). No eyes, I check again next day. 

Strip - I use a net to hold her in my hand. The net gives me better grip and I don't tamper with her slim coat. You don't have to use the net but just make sure your hands are wet when you pick her up. I go fish head down and with a small toothpick, gently pry her mouth open. Gravity from there takes over. I usually leave her with a few to carry out the term of holding. It gives her confidence to carry again sooner than later IMO. Others will strip their females completely so she can eat and return to full health sooner than later. 

So now, eyes with egg sac go straight to my egg tumbler until I see no more sac. Then from tumbler I go to a 10 gallon for grow out to about 1 inch.


----------

